
POS Angel – Point of sale and inventory system for mobile users - gdiocarez
Hello guys, I&#x27;d like to have some feedback with my web app. Currently, I&#x27;m porting it to android and iOS to be used by SME (Small Medium Enterprise).<p>Web App: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;posangel.com&#x2F;
Username: admin
Password: admin
======
brudgers
0\. If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'. Show HN
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

1\. Because HTTPS is not implemented, having a login and password triggers
warnings in the browser.

2\. Fewer features and more instructions would probably provide people with a
better understanding of what the product is and what it does. It was not
obvious to me how to use it.

3\. Back button functionality appears to be broken for some page flows.
Combined with my lack of understanding of how the app works, ultimately I had
to close the browser tab and open a new tab for Hacker News in order to write
this comment.

4\. My advice is to get a minimal set of features deployed to a operating
business (maybe even setting up one yourself) in order to generate live
workflows and tune the product roadmap.

Good luck.

~~~
gdiocarez
Thank you so much for this feedback.

